# Humans join into a WAAAGH! ?



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought I remembered reading that somewhere, like Ork psychic energy effecting a bunch of people, but how did the Orks react to that? did they just kill them when they "joined" ? or, did they allow 'Da' Humies' to join them in their WAAAGH! ?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Where did you read that? It sounds like an interesting idea. I have seen some pretty enthusiastic humans try to WWWWWwwwwaaaaaaaaaggggghhh!!!! at GW events. It's very humorous and bears video taping.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i wana make some humans, all dressed up like games day super nerds doing a waaagh scream, as grots! XD


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

GeneralSturnn said:


> I thought I remembered reading that somewhere, like Ork psychic energy effecting a bunch of people, but how did the Orks react to that? did they just kill them when they "joined" ? or, did they allow 'Da' Humies' to join them in their WAAAGH! ?


Well i think it would depend on the Humies. If they were the general stock i would say they would get made slaves or worse. Now if they were tough enough to stand up to a ork in a fight then maybe they might be excepted. I'm thinking a Ogyrn might be tough enough. In my Apocalypse army i have one unit of Ork, Flash Git, Feebootaz. Led by a Ogryn, Warboss, Bone Head, pirate. They have a Ork Submerseble. Any of the boys who have beef with the Warboss, loose teeth. The first mate is a Callidus Assassin...


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> Well i think it would depend on the Humies. If they were the general stock i would say they would get made slaves or worse. Now if they were tough enough to stand up to a ork in a fight then maybe they might be excepted. I'm thinking a Ogyrn might be tough enough. In my Apocalypse army i have one unit of Ork, Flash Git, Feebootaz. Led by a Ogryn, Warboss, Bone Head, pirate. They have a Ork Submerseble. Any of the boys who have beef with the Warboss, loose teeth. The first mate is a Callidus Assassin...



Well, actually, I never read it, but I heard osmeone say it was like "Humans being affected by Ork Psychic waves generated from the WAAAGH!" from the Witch Hunter codex(never read it though) I do use Orks with my Imperial in Apocalypse games(Mercenaries)

but it was more or less Humans being psychically affected(unless I misheard?)


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

well there were the Diggas from GorkaMorka, they imitated the ork way of life and orks would trade with them, but generally were thought of as weird 'umies.

I really don't see orks as the super genocidal race, if your tough enough to stick with them, become part of their society, I think they are accepting of your presence, for example some fluff shows orks and Ogryns fighting together.

Unfortunately most races are too weedy to fight with the orks.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd honestly think Humans could be accepted as a form of "Grot" if the Human offered service to the Ork in question? just a guess though.

but does anyone have a Witch Hunter codex here?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Three words: Orks eat humans.


----------



## thelastonestanding (Mar 21, 2009)

Orks also eat Grots, Squigs and other Orks if the fancy takes hold. They still fight alongside one another.
In relation to humans joining a WAAAGH, I just can't see it happening. Not because the Orks would flat out refuse to allow it (which they very well might) but because even if they were taken in, they'd be killed trying to participate in generic orky behaviour. Grots die in untold numbers outside of battle all the time, as do squigs, as do Orks for that matter, purely because of the way of Ork society. But they can be easily replaced with the Ork's rapid reproduction. The odd human tries to join in, he's killed in a pie eating contest or the like, he's dead. No spores to replace him.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

It can't happen, Hummies are to delicate to venture close to the Drops and takes their chances wiff the Squigs.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

thelastonestanding said:


> Orks also eat Grots, Squigs and other Orks if the fancy takes hold. They still fight alongside one another.
> In relation to humans joining a WAAAGH, I just can't see it happening. Not because the Orks would flat out refuse to allow it (which they very well might) but because even if they were taken in, they'd be killed trying to participate in generic orky behaviour. Grots die in untold numbers outside of battle all the time, as do squigs, as do Orks for that matter, purely because of the way of Ork society. But they can be easily replaced with the Ork's rapid reproduction. The odd human tries to join in, he's killed in a pie eating contest or the like, he's dead. No spores to replace him.


 
I like pie, count me in.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I think you'd have to be tough, like Space-Marine-level tough or possibly Clatchian-level-tough. Come to think of it, aren't the Ork Hunters on that planet just becoming like human orcs? I saw an old White Dwarf article about them that pretty much said it flat out- they drank like orcs, fought for fun like orcs, yelled like orcs, had tattoos of orc symbols, took trophies like orcs and some of them had even started to worship Gork and Mork. 

That's pretty orc to me.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

> The odd human tries to join in, he's killed in a pie eating contest or the like, he's dead. No spores to replace him.


LOL at that statement. :grin:

i like the idea of some "savage" humans on an ork world being used as cannon fodder troops, although I always saw Orks as regenerating cannon fodder TBH!


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Doesn't anyone have a Witch Hunter codex to tell me if I misheard or not?


----------



## thelastonestanding (Mar 21, 2009)

Well! It would appear you're right, it is in the codex! Straaaaange.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

thelastonestanding said:


> Well! It would appear you're right, it is in the codex! Straaaaange.




I heard about it, lol, and I was wondering how the Orks might react, if that happened(like mid WAAAGH! people join the flanks of it) would the Orks let them fight til the end with the toughest(maybe) being spared? or just outright kill 'em mid WAAAGH!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

It has, apparently, already happened.


----------

